# Heinkel He111Z



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Airframes (Mar 8, 2015)

I've often wondered what would happen, if one pilot turned to port, and the other to starboard ..........


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice shots, never seen the ones towing the gliders before.

Geo


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 8, 2015)

Airframes said:


> I've often wondered what would happen, if one pilot turned to port, and the other to starboard ..........



I guess it would be like the same as any other aircraft with interconnected controls, it would depend on whoever was the strongest.

The pilot was in the left fuselage, the co-pilot in the right. (unless I've got port and starboard mixed up) both had full airframe flight control.

The pilot had a full instrument panel, the co-pilot only a partial. I think the landing gear was independent for each said.


One of the designers is Justin Biebers great granddad.

That's probably more than some of us wanted to know about the He111Z.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2015)

tyrodtom said:


> One of the designers is Justin Biebers great granddad.
> 
> That's probably more than some of us wanted to know about the He111Z.



Sooooooooooooooo...the little runt isn't Canada's fault.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2015)

tyrodtom said:


> One of the designers is Justin Biebers great granddad.
> 
> That's probably more than some of us wanted to know about the He111Z.



Seriously????????


----------



## tyrodtom (Mar 12, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> Seriously????????



I'm going to find where I read that, it's in a Air and Space magazine, I think, I'll have to look thru some old issues.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 13, 2015)

Damn...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 17, 2015)

View from a Go 242 on He111Z


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 17, 2015)

> he little runt isn't Canada's fault.



Yes it is, don't think you're getting away with it that easily. Remember what other musical marvels Canada has gifted the world, Celine Dion, Bryan Adams, Avril Lavigne, Nickelpants, William Shatner...


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB3uVARNhmM_


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)

5.(F)/122 Gostkino. Russia Notice long range tanks


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 12, 2017)

Notice long range tanks and flame dampers


----------



## Wurger (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 12, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Heinkel 111 Zwilling 3 von 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Heinkel 111 Zwilling 1 von 3 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2019)

Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Heinkel 111 Zwilling 2 von 3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2021)

11) HE111Z (Zwilling) | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 26, 2021)

Altes Foto Schlepp Doppel - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Z / 2. WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Altes Foto Schlepp Doppel - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Z / 2. WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 28, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 2, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


>



"They told us to change a sparkplug, they didn't say where..."

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

T+M
















Foto WK Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Doppelrumpf 5 Motoren #83 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WK Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Doppelrumpf 5 Motoren #83 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Tony Kambic (Apr 26, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Notice long range tanks and flame dampers
> 
> View attachment 362671


I wonder what would be that mast on the right side of the radiator scoop. It is in all photos but what an odd place for it.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2022)

Tony Kambic said:


> I wonder what would be that mast on the right side of the radiator scoop. It is in all photos but what an odd place for it.



Good question. A better view:







https://en.topwar.ru/165083-boevye-samolety-heinkel-he111-opravdannaja-vynuzhdennost.html


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)

According to the He-111H-6 Flugzeug-Handbuch teil 6 that's the " leckstoffabführung" - leakage discharge, In other words that's the drain of the engine cowlings ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 26, 2022)

Thanks Wurger. Had trouble finding finding the answer.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2022)

My pleasure ..


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 26, 2022)

Good info. I know a bit of German but can't figure out what "Leckstoff" is. It's not oil, coolant, or fuel as far as I know but clearly the tube is intended to prevent any fluid collecting in the bottom of the cowl from entering the radiator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tony Kambic (Apr 27, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Notice long range tanks and flame dampers
> 
> View attachment 362671


Also, propellor number 4 is feathered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Good info. I know a bit of German but can't figure out what "Leckstoff" is. It's not oil, coolant, or fuel as far as I know but clearly the tube is intended to prevent any fluid collecting in the bottom of the cowl from entering the radiator.



Andy .. the "leckstoffabführung" is three words together actually. The "leck"= leak , "stoff"= material/substance while "abführung"= removal. Germans like the such combinations of words. Have you ever read the instruction for water system of toilet flushing in a train in the German? Believe me that's the pretty high-grade thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 27, 2022)

Understood. I guess the drain is to catch ANY leaking fluid and send it to a clear slipstream.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2022)

It looks like, Andy. The radiator bottom cowling there can be noticed clean in most of pics. But there must have been leaks occasionally though ..





the source: the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 18, 2022)

T+N














Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Z - Luftwaffe | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug Heinkel He 111 Z - Luftwaffe in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2022)

Orig Agfa Diapositiv LW Soldaten vor Heinkel 111 z - He 111 z Zwilling WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Agfa Diapositiv LW Soldaten vor Heinkel 111 z - He 111 z Zwilling WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Agfa Diapositiv LW Soldaten vor Einsatz














OAgfa Diapositiv LW Soldaten vor Einsatz mit Heinkel He 111 z Zwilling WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie OAgfa Diapositiv LW Soldaten vor Einsatz mit Heinkel He 111 z Zwilling WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Agfa Diapositiv Heinkel He 111 z Zwilling - im Hangar














OAgfa Diapositiv Heinkel He 111 z Zwilling - im Hangar + LW Soldaten WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie OAgfa Diapositiv Heinkel He 111 z Zwilling - im Hangar + LW Soldaten WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2022)

Agfa Diapositiv Heinkel 111 z - He 111 z Zwilling im Bau Flugwerft















Orig Agfa Diapositiv Heinkel 111 z - He 111 z Zwilling im Bau Flugwerft WK2 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig Agfa Diapositiv Heinkel 111 z - He 111 z Zwilling im Bau Flugwerft WK2 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 19, 2022)




----------

